# Have you ever noticed...



## Joanie (Nov 7, 2006)

... people are pretty much airlock loyal? Seeing Wadewade's recent photos reminded me of it. Some use the twin bubble airlock and others the 3 piece but you don't see people mixing them. Maybe they're afraid they will crossbreed and produce a mutant airlock that leaks or something! 

I'm a 3 piecer myself and I can't imagine using the twin bubble variety but maybe I'll go a little crazy with the next batch I start and try one. Talk about going out on a limb!


----------



## smurfe (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess I am one of the rouge agents. I use both. My starter kit came with the twin bubble and I bought a few more. I was actually loyal to that design as it was all I had ever used and years ago when my Mom made wine she used that kind except they were glass. I wish she could find them and ship them to me. 


I decided to try the 3 piece once as they were cheaper and really liked them as they are easier to clean. I still use both particularly when I have 2 batches going like now. I have 2 reds going and have a twin bubble in one and a 3 piece in the other. One more way to help me tell them apart if one of the kids decide to change the labels on me. I actually record which air lock I have in for the records to remind me. I would have to say though if I had to choose only one, I would choose the 3 piece.


Smurfe


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2006)

After my experience with the 3 piece this summer, I have to lean towards the loopy one(double bubble without the bubbles). I use both because I don't have enough of any one kind. I was bulk aging an apple wine to resweeten when this years apples came in to use fresh. I had the carboy good and full(apparently a little too full). Summer came and so did the fruit flies. The holes in the 3 piece are a little bigger and about a half dozen little buggers got in the airlock for some of the wine that worked its way up into the airlock during a pressure change. I didn't notice at that point-out of sight out of mind. When the pressure changed again, back into the carboy the wine went- flies and all. When I racked to sweeten, my stomach sank when I spotted one, then two and finally five fruit flies in the wine!




I sweetened with some fresh cider after adding sorbate and am aging again to make sure it doesn't go to vinegar. I'm keeping it good and full to limit exposure to oxygen to reduce the risk. 


There are many morals to this story-just pick one.


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the 3 piece also .. Have never tried the other kind..But I think you tend to stay with what was sent to you for your first kit...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2006)

I use the 3 piece ones....easier to clean..
But...I can't count bubbles...like some people!!!!


----------



## kutya (Nov 7, 2006)

I also use the 3 piece. After seeing oilnH20 bug filled bubble I'm sticking with the 3 piece....


----------



## Coaster (Nov 7, 2006)

I use the "S" shaped triple bubble one but I also use food grade glycerine in my airlocks.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2006)

I prefer the triple ripple myself. This way I can take a quick look and see whats going on.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2006)

I do have a few 3 pc airlocks in the back of the picture but never know
whats going on without dirtying up my hydrometer, winethief and test
tube if I'm doing a gallon batch. I've never seen a red cap come off
the airlock and it would be just as easy to knock one off the 3 pc.er.
At least if you knock one off the bubbler the bug has to travel through
the k-meta where as if it comes off the 3 pc.er the bug can go straight
in to the wine.


----------



## sangwitch (Nov 7, 2006)

i started off w/ the 3-piece and they are easier to clean, but I like to be able to see the level and bubbles in the 'S' shaped airlocks so I prefer those now.


----------



## OGrav (Nov 7, 2006)

I think the S shaped ones are probably better for smaller batches, as there is less liquid to move to get a bubble out, and conversely so for the three piece. I haven't had a five gallon rolling fermentationunder lock with the one piece yet, but can imagine that it would be just a constant stream of CO2. My first locks were cork bungs, paraffin wax, couple feet of tubing and a water glass.
LT


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 11, 2006)

I've always used the 3-piece. My parents used them so I figured I'd use what I know. But, this thread has made me realize that we own another type, so when I rack my beet wine today I'm going to try the other type. And no, I don't even know what the other one is.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2006)

PolishWineP said:


> I've always used the 3-piece.  My parents used them so I figured I'd use what I know.  But, this thread has made me realize that we own another type, so when I rack my beet wine today I'm going to try the other type.  And no, I don't even know what the other one is.




When can we drink the beet wine you gave us this summer???? It said 'age me' on the label...


----------



## pkcook (Nov 11, 2006)

I have both and prefer the "S" shaped. They are just easier to see the bubbes.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2006)

I concur!


----------



## daveb50 (Nov 11, 2006)

My Wifealso enjoys the soundmade whenthe S shaped ones bubble, especially right after racking to secondary.
"Blurp"



"Blurp"



"Blurp"



"Blurp"



"Blurp"



"Blurp"


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 11, 2006)

Nicely written sound effect.... My Ailock goes..





durp



durp



durp



Drink Me



durp



durp



durp!


----------



## pkcook (Nov 11, 2006)

Airlock Music



!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 12, 2006)

I actually put a piece of hose over the end of one of my bubble shaped airlocks and attached the other end to a Birrtday whistle and it made an almost continuous whistle..It was funny at first but irritating pretty quick.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 12, 2006)

I had a sample of that beet wine last month. I'd keep it in the mushroom section of the basement pantry if I were you. It's just coming into it's teen years.



NO where near ready.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2006)

Attached a whistle huh, now thats funny Waldo. I guess you knew when to rack while siiting in your chair in another room.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## OGrav (Nov 12, 2006)

And here I thought I was being overprotective by putting an alarmed thermometer next to my wine!


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 15, 2006)

OGrav said:


> I think the S shaped ones are probably better for smaller batches, as there is less liquid to move to get a bubble out, and conversely so for the three piece. I haven't had a five gallon rolling fermentationunder lock with the one piece yet, but can imagine that it would be just a constant stream of CO2. My first locks were cork bungs, paraffin wax, couple feet of tubing and a water glass.
> LT




Would that be considered Old School Methods??


----------



## OGrav (Nov 15, 2006)

Sure is! You really know when they are bubbling. I'm sure airlocks as we know them now have been around for thirty years, just that fifteen years ago I didn't have any. Lot less hastle now, though this will work fine in a pinch. One advantage, if you are fementing a few carboys close together, as I was, you only have to fill one glass insteadof keeping an eye on three locks.


----------



## coriasco (Dec 8, 2008)

3 way airlocks in my opinion are the best


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 9, 2008)

I've always used the S shaped ones but a beer kit I got as a gift had the 3 piece and I've used that a few times. Since the carboys are normally tucked away in a corner of the kitchen, I like being able to see the bubbles and hear it so I know what's happening.


----------

